# Small egg eating worms (nematodes?)



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

By pure luck I caught some tiny worms feeding on eggs in my Uakarii viv, and someone visiting happened to have a macrolens which I'm hoping will help with getting an ID. My best guess is they must have ridden in on wood decor or the substrate because I was thorough with plant processing. Thankfully they seem confined to this viv, as I haven't had issues in my others.

I did some digging in the archives, and saw others discussing a similar issue with eggs being eaten by worms but not all of them had pics.

Short of building a new viv, what are my options? I was planning on an upgrade when I move at the end of the year, and can't really move up the timeline due to space considerations. If I moved them into a temp enclosure, would a CO2 bomb work provided I reseed microfauna?


----------



## Anda (Jan 18, 2020)

Not very easy to see, but they look like a small species of millipede. They are detritus eaters and should not pose a danger to live eggs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

common stanky brown milipede probabky eating only jelly or bad eggs. They almost always eat bark, wood, leaves and never anything else. Viv pest. Stinky. Multiple to the thousands. Co2 bombs are silly and never work.


----------

